# ebay Hybrid Tweeters L1 SE pro ring radiators



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

my deal on the Hybrid tweeters - naturally we can do off the ebay radar

these are New just like the mid L3SE


Hybrid Legatia L1 Pro SE Ring Radiator Tweeters | eBay


----------

